
Play Ultimate Tic-Tac-Toe Against an AI - trishume
http://tristan.hume.ca/uttt/
======
cultureulterior
Seriously, java? On the modern web?

~~~
samworm
Did you miss the bit where the author stated he was a high school student and
had written the applet as an exercise to learn java? The clue was in the 3rd
to 12th words on the page, where it states they did it in "grade 7".

Elsewhere they say they're now in "grade 11" and their github account has a
heap of interesting projects.

I think you were a little heavy with the snark.

